# Hillside, ILL 8 GSD's needing foster - in rescue



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

*










Stella *

* German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Hillside, IL *


URGENT 8 PUREBRED GSD'S COMING INTO RESCUE. They are in need of immediate foster care. email me if you can help. 
[email protected] 
all supplies, food, crates are supplied. You supply the love.

*More about Stella*

Pet ID: 2818080 • Spayed/Neutered • Up-to-date with routine shots 

. *Stella's Contact Info*

*Magnificent Mutts Rescue*, Hillside, IL 


708.703.5047
 Email Magnificent Mutts Rescue
See more pets from Magnificent Mutts Rescue
For more information, visit Magnificent Mutts Rescue's Web site.
 I came across this today when I was doing a search for a friend. Not sure what the deal is but if anyone is close enough to help, she looks so scared. Poor baby! 

Ok just went to their website. Seems a breeder had 59 dogs in real bad living conditions and they have 8 of the dogs. Guessing the others went to other shelters?
..


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Morning bump


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

I think this is the breeder that gave up 20 gs dogs, 12 of which are white, 8 of the wgs are HW+. Echo who is a small rescue took all 12 wgs and a huge expense to treat these dogs


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh geez, poor Stella looks terrified - and hungry. BUMP.......
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Alane I thought all the dogs Echo took were from Indiana. I think this is ANOTHER group of breeding dogs..sigh.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

These are the same dogs from Indiana. The rescue is in Illinois.

Here are the GSD's on their website. Stella is the last picture.

Puppymill German Shepherds

Looks like the rescue has taken them but is looking for fosters for them.


----------

